
Cool Google Maps tricks that you might not now about (for Android) - robnights
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/10-google-maps-android-tricks-thatll-change-navigate/
======
reportgunner
One really cool trick is how search doesn't work on google maps app when I
disable my location services.

Luckily you can just use the browser to work around it.

